# Looking for good fast reliable jeweller Paphos



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

My daughter needs a ring resized after a jeweller kept her ring for 2 weeks and its still not done

need someone in the Paphos area can anyone help by recommending a jeweller

Many thanks


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

philly said:


> My daughter needs a ring resized after a jeweller kept her ring for 2 weeks and its still not done
> 
> need someone in the Paphos area can anyone help by recommending a jeweller
> 
> Many thanks


Hi,

Yes I can personally recommend a jeweller in Paphos. He is English & makes pieces as well. I will pm his details to you.


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

Smart Rocks. Martin who runs it is English and is very good, his prices are reasonable also.

Could be that Anski has the same places in mind


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

tanithm said:


> Smart Rocks. Martin who runs it is English and is very good, his prices are reasonable also.
> 
> Could be that Anski has the same places in mind


Yes I also recommended Martin as well in a pm.

Ann


----------



## tanithm (Mar 8, 2011)

Great minds thinks alike


----------

